# Re: [EVDL] EVs4sale: Model-T Leaf Wheego-LiFe Sterling S10 GMC-T15 Elution Force Spar



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVs4sale: Model-T Leaf Wheego-LiFe Sterling S10 GMC-T15 Elution Force Spar*

Mofo price gougers
First they get the $7,500 tax credit,
Then gouge on the resale of the Leaf



> On Tue May 31st, 2011 3:52 PM EDT brucedp4 wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------

